# first pic after discovering my macro



## Armacielli (Feb 17, 2008)

surely it's better than w/o but I still think my lighting could be better

whadda ya think?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2008)

Now find the white balance setting and you will be pretty close.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure the white balance is off, because the picture is under-exposed, probably by a full stop.  You definitely need better and more even lighting.  You can make a very usable light tent from pvc pipe and a white bed sheet.  You need light coming from both sides of the pen.  Once you get the lighting fixed and also the exposure, then we can see about whether the white balance is off.


----------



## R2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks Ok but I think a tad more light and perhaps a lighter background would help.


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2008)

For light tent...try using a rubbermaid type container...the ones that are translucent/semi-transparent.  Much easier to get and cheap too   Best part is that it is self contained.  Once you are done you can just put other photo stuff in it, cover it and you're done with the clean up.

I use one and just put it on its side, tape my background from the bottom to one side.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2008)

oops


----------



## masher (Mar 7, 2008)

Dario, that sounds interesting, could you post a photo of your light tent setup?  

Thanks.




> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> For light tent...try using a rubbermaid type container...the ones that are translucent/semi-transparent.  Much easier to get and cheap too   Best part is that it is self contained.  Once you are done you can just put other photo stuff in it, cover it and you're done with the clean up.
> 
> I use one and just put it on its side, tape my background from the bottom to one side.


----------

